# Whats with all the algae, any tips on how to improve my setup?



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

Any tips on how I can improve my tank. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am sorry, I cannot see the pics all that well. Can you describe the system? Filter, Skimmer, Test results (Nitrate, Calcium, Alkalinity and pH) and feeding schedule?


----------



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you using RO/DI water or tap water?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Realistik84 said:


> Are you using RO/DI water or tap water?


Good Question.

Also, how old is this system?


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

30 Gallon Drilled Tank w/internal Glass Holes Overflow System and plumbing
20 Gallon Sump w/3 chambers
30 Gallon Aquarium Metal Stand
Oddysea Metal Halide w/Actinics and moon light lighting system. Includes 250 watt ballast
Light timers and extended power bar
sump light
stealth heaters
500 gallon Return pump and return plumbing
Tunze Skimmer / Up to 55 Gallons
Water General RO water filter
Hydor Koralia Power Heads


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

Another


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Inhabitants? How long has the system been set up?


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

2 Clowns
2 Shrimps
5 Snails
Just bought lastweek, was already operational for a couple years I was told


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you move a tank, you get some die off that could cause the tank to mature all over again. It's like a mini-cycle. You should be fine with letting the algae just subside over the next few weeks. What color is the algae?


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

Brown


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Does it look like hair, or just like a rusty brown coating over all the rocks?


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

More rust the hair, but its thick and its all over as you can see in the picture


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

It is probably just a diatom bloom. It should go away in a couple days, maybe a week.


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that stuff hairy or rusty?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

It is rusty looking. It is actually a good sign; as a tank matures, there is a small diatom cycle.


----------



## sirmofo (Mar 15, 2010)

What if it's not diatome, any other suggestions?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you get any "up close" pictures of the algae? We'll get a consensus.


----------

